# Leopard Gecko - Red light?



## shiro_ookami (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi I went into a local reptile shop in the town centre (which i only use when i HAVE to use) to buy some meal worms and some D3 powder.

I went in and asked for mini mealies and they had no idea what they were (a few month back i asked for hopper mice and they said they don't exist) and then i asked for the D3 powder. I left the shop and checked the powder and it was just calcium powder so i took it back. 

The man the proceeded to tell me that leopard geckos do not need D3 powder because i should have a red light in my tank providing that. He said i HAD to buy a new lid, light bulb fitting and a red light for my geckos.

Now everywhere i have read has said that you don't need a red light it is simply for our viewing pleasure.

Opinions on this please? Was he right? 

He is a bit of a know it all and was telling two people as they left that they should only buy stuff from there never go anywhere else because all they care about is money.


----------



## shiro_ookami (Jun 10, 2008)

Oh and he also said to me that my 20 gallon was WAY too big for two leopard geckos and pointed out a tank that was about 7 gallons and said that i should be using that size for one leopard gecko.


----------



## MoK3t (Aug 22, 2007)

As far as i am aware, leos dont need heat from above, and being nocturnal dont require any lghts at all. Using a red bulb would be purely for watching them at night as resptiles dont see red spectrum light(Correct me if i'm wrong)

I never used a light with mine and they were always great. Just a mat for heat and the natural day/night cycle. Thouygh i DO have a red light in my room so no to disturb my diurnal lizards day/night cycles.


----------



## shiro_ookami (Jun 10, 2008)

Thats exactly what i said to my mum when i walked out, that red lights are for our own pleasure.

Edit: I also read that they can't sense the red light.


----------



## xclairex (Apr 9, 2008)

Red lights are just for viewing its UV lighting that gives D3, to my knowledge. We use nutrobol and calcium powder. I'm not so good with gallons but a 2ftx15x15 is the minimum for two or one leo, but i think bigger is better if you can. Slightly worrying they dont know what mini mealworms are, logic tells you they are small mealworms right?


----------



## mattm85 (Sep 10, 2008)

the guys an idiot obviously.....
leo's absorb heat from underneath which is why a heatmat is always handy. i have a dimmed light in my enclosure just cos it looks good. nocturnal gecko's don't necessarily need UV light, hence the nocturnal nature. although supplements are always handy for a healthy leo.

i would avoid the shop mate!! where is it by the way?


----------



## shiro_ookami (Jun 10, 2008)

It is in Doncaster, it is called Tanks A Lot. 

But try it for yourself before you make any judgements about the place. Personally i just have not had one good experience from there.

I was shocked at the leos they had two obviously different sized leos in the same tank.

They said they don't probe snakes because it usually damages the snakes....is that true, because i want to get my snakes probed.


----------



## shiro_ookami (Jun 10, 2008)

Also off topic lol, but can someone recommened D3 powder from this website: Livefood UK Crickets Locusts Mealworms Reptile supplies mail order

I use calypso cricket dust for my calcium, i NEED a D3 powder but i can't get it anywhere!


----------



## Karras (Jul 8, 2008)

Obvious question is where are all the red lights in the wild, if they are so reliant on this.

Utter b:censor:ks, if you ask me.



shiro_ookami said:


> They said they don't probe snakes because it usually damages the snakes....is that true, because i want to get my snakes probed.


 
Improper probing can and does cause damage that is potentially fatal. Some people do not do it at all due to this risk. I would not like to say what the statistics are though. May be for all I know (and probably is) only a tiny minority that go wrong.

Edit: If you do have it done, at the very least satisfy yourself they are using proper hygene with the probe. Maybe a vet would be the safest option if you are still unsure about it, though one of the people I know of (second hand) who refuses is a vet.


----------



## shiro_ookami (Jun 10, 2008)

Oooh i would be going to a vet most definatly. I wouldn't let it be done any place else!

Edit: If it will harm the snake or there is a large risk it will then i wont have it done.


----------



## Karras (Jul 8, 2008)

As I said, I expect it is only a tiny minority, with risks increasingly exponentially with cack-handedness. I would not go as far as to say it is a massive risk without some evidence to back that up.

If in doubt, I'm sure there are others on here who actually probe them, who can offer an opinion, but mainly I'd discuss the risks with a vet.


----------



## shiro_ookami (Jun 10, 2008)

I will do  Thank you ^_^


----------



## lilac♥ (Sep 7, 2008)

Gecko


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

*HI*

Pet shops are always trying to cost u but sometimes u should listen but u dont need a red light !


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

Is that really true they can't see the red light? They seem to notice when I switch on my red light at night to watch them. Although its an LED light off my bike but doesn't flash.


----------

